#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 653 Above Storage Tank  Examination

## bonn_300

Hi,

I taking API 635 examination soon. Anyone have course material and exam question to help me. Thanks in advance.


Email: bonn_300@yahoo.com.sgSee More: API 653 Above Storage Tank  Examination

----------


## bonn_300

Anyone can help me

----------


## duongthanhtan

Hi all,
Pls share the book "Aboveground Storage Tank Inspection Guide (McGraw-Hill Professional Engineering)". Thanks.
My email: thanhtan_tanchau@yahoo.com

----------


## FATHI

> Hi all,
> Pls share the book "Aboveground Storage Tank Inspection Guide (McGraw-Hill Professional Engineering)". Thanks.
> My email: thanhtan_tanchau@yahoo.com




book: Aboveground Storage Tank Inspection Guide   / by meyers

Sorry ..but I believe after checking and trying to order this book ..that this book was never edited or published..!!!

However if you have other information, or tips..please let me know: where to order ?

thanks

----------

